# Completely new to GH, basic questions guys



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

Apologies in advance if this is a bit back to basics guys.

Where do Istore it before its mixed?

Mixing - Mixit just before use, and 1 vial to 1 water? (this would give me 10iu per mix, soall in the same barrel and use it 4iu ed, then mix a 2nd for day 3)

Wait 30minutes after jabbing before eating carbs and fats, and don't eat an hourbefore injecting

What ispreferred days to take? Seen Mon-Fri, 7days a week, 3 on 1 off?

Are any AASbetter to use alongside GH than others for lean gains?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

For synthetic i take it..

1- Fridge, i believe its stable for some time out of the fridge, why risk it.

2 - 1ml water to 10iu HGH is standard, dont understand the last bit.

2 - No need to wait with synthetic HGH before or after food, only peptides.

3 - Take it as you can afford it.. Take it ED I don't see a point in 5 days per week unless money is a problem or higher doses EOD some go 8 iu mon/wed/fri which works out cheaper at 24iu EW and gives results.

I like ED use personally but i switch it up and don't stay to the same protocol for much longer than 6-8 weeks.

4 - Lean gains come from getting your diet clued in so any AAS is good, some will contribute to holding more water than others maybe giving a false impression... it helps you stay leaner when gaining weight IME.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2013)

God I just seen how poor my typing was on my phone, apologies big guy

Sorry part 2, was asking if I should use 1 vial of water that comes with it to 1 powder vial, so I'd have 10iu of hgh mixed, and draw it up into 3 slin pins, right? (2 will each have 4iu, last slin pin will have 2iu in it)


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

I pull mine ready for int as and when on the day I take 4ius morning 4ius after my workout eod..

I leave the 4ius for post workout in the car for the day now the cold weather is upon us it wont harm it


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2013)

cheers chickenlover, any reason you do 8iu eod, over 4iu every day?


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Have at the start of using HGH used ed 8ius split into two once morning once pre bed, have now found it on here in an article by Pscarb... I think but don't quote me.. there is no difference or very little if you use it every day except cost...

there's lots of articles on this site for protocols on how and when to use it mate..


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2013)

Cheers big guy... yeah I know, ive read loads of different ways to take it and still non the wiser :confused1:

ED

eod

5 on, weekends off

3 on, 1 off...


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

IMO I wouldn't take two days off it one is plenty, afterall it takes around 6 months to notice anything providing your getting good stuff.

Its just finding what works for you


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

goldenballs7 said:


> God I just seen how poor my typing was on my phone, apologies big guy
> 
> Sorry part 2, was asking if I should use 1 vial of water that comes with it to 1 powder vial, so I'd have 10iu of hgh mixed, and draw it up into 3 slin pins, right? (2 will each have 4iu, last slin pin will have 2iu in it)


Yes thats right mate


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

bigchickenlover said:


> IMO I wouldn't take two days off it one is plenty, *afterall it takes around 6 months to notice anything *providing your getting good stuff.
> 
> Its just finding what works for you


I had results much sooner than 6 months... The protocol you mentioned that pscarb posted displays the results after just 6 weeks

Growth hormone works much faster than 6 months, did it take you 6 months to notice results?


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2013)

Dead lee said:


> Yes thats right mate


Sweet, cheers (again). and if I'm to take 4 iu a day, would you take it in one jab a day or split it? seen some prefer all upon waking, others all before bed? I do shift work, including nights so want to get the timing as best I can.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2013)

And is the water that comes with the genetropin kits OK to use, or should I get some bac water?


----------



## mrblonde (Oct 27, 2010)

Interested in this post goldenballs7, have just taken delivery of some Genetech Genetropin GH and will be starting soon 

What are you planning on running it with may I ask?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

goldenballs7 said:


> Sweet, cheers (again). and if I'm to take 4 iu a day, would you take it in one jab a day or split it? seen some prefer all upon waking, others all before bed? I do shift work, including nights so want to get the timing as best I can.


I would just keep it simple to start and go 4iu pre or post workout on training days & 4iu when waking or pre bed on non training days the 8iu EOD approach is also an option, there lots of ways to use it to our advantage when dosing.

I like pre training shots and switch dosing every 6-8 weeks and dont let my body get used to the same protocol.

For fat loss i split the dose 2iu pre fasted cardio & pre training.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

goldenballs7 said:


> And is the water that comes with the genetropin kits OK to use, or should I get some bac water?


If your using within 2- 3 days it's suppose to be ok but i dont like to use sterile water any longer than a there and then shot and would use bac, at the end of the day its just sterile water and only sterile for so long.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Dead lee said:


> I had results much sooner than 6 months... The protocol you mentioned that pscarb posted displays the results after just 6 weeks
> 
> Growth hormone works much faster than 6 months, did it take you 6 months to notice results?


I suppose not, for all of the effects to really show it was around 6 months plus the stuff I was getting at the start wasn't as good as im getting now. Fat loss and sleep improved massively within weeks.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

bigchickenlover said:


> I suppose not, for all of the effects to really show it was around 6 months plus the stuff I was getting at the start wasn't as good as im getting now. Fat loss and sleep improved massively within weeks.


The 6 month figure thats mentioned all over the net is well off the mark.

Lipolysis & fat loss can be forced with hgh shots & fasted cardio/ fastings for results within a week/ weeks, personally I noticed better skin within 3 weeks of starting humatrope andim always noticing small steady results myself.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dead lee said:


> The 6 month figure thats mentioned all over the net is well off the mark.
> 
> Lipolysis & fat loss can be forced with hgh shots & fasted cardio/ fastings for results within a week/ weeks, personally I noticed better skin within 3 weeks of starting humatrope andim always noticing small steady results myself.


got to agree the 6 months time frame has nothing to support it.....

this study although a small one was carried out on athletes so people who train and follow strict diets and changes of a drop of a cpl of % of BF and a few kG's gain was seen in as little as 6 weeks with 8iu M/W/F

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/222151-body-composition-response-exogenous-gh-while-training-highly-conditioned-adults.html


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> got to agree the 6 months time frame has nothing to support it.....
> 
> this study although a small one was carried out on athletes so people who train and follow strict diets and changes of a drop of a cpl of % of BF and a few kG's gain was seen in as little as 6 weeks with 8iu M/W/F
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/222151-body-composition-response-exogenous-gh-while-training-highly-conditioned-adults.html


Yeah its a good study mate, shame there's not more.. I tried it for about 6-8 weeks last cycle and was happy with the results, definatly a good way to make use of 24 iu.

Iv started something similar again recently but with 4 x peptides on off days, il see how that goes.


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Can you do 8iu's in one hit pre workout rather than 4iu's split twice daily? Was thinking of trying the m/w/f system in the new year and wondered if one 8iu shot would be ok... Or would it hinder the results like this?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

adam28 said:


> Can you do 8iu's in one hit pre workout rather than 4iu's split twice daily? Was thinking of trying the m/w/f system in the new year and wondered if one 8iu shot would be ok... Or would it hinder the results like this?


the study was using 8iu in one hit there is no issue with this protocol it extends the life of the GH so you have a longer curve but then you have a day where you have no synthetic GH so no issues


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> the study was using 8iu in one hit there is no issue with this protocol it extends the life of the GH so you have a longer curve but then you have a day where you have no synthetic GH so no issues


Pscarb could you do 8iu on Mon, 4iu Tues, 8iu Wed, 4iu Thurs, 8iu Friday? Or not recommended? That way you'd get synthetic GH at an OK level on the days inbetween?

Asking more for knowledge than considering trying it at this stage, am currently planning on doing 4iu every day. Would I taper up to 4iu or go straight into the full dose?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

goldenballs7 said:


> Pscarb could you do 8iu on Mon, 4iu Tues, 8iu Wed, 4iu Thurs, 8iu Friday? Or not recommended? That way you'd get synthetic GH at an OK level on the days inbetween?


you could I wouldn't but you could and the results would not be the same as the study as the criteria is different.



goldenballs7 said:


> Asking more for knowledge than considering trying it at this stage, am currently planning on doing 4iu every day. Would I taper up to 4iu or go straight into the full dose?


4iu is a dose I would go straight into it lower it if you get CTS but for most that dose is fine to run straight off with


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2013)

Cheers, and am planning on starting it 4 weeks into my AAS cycle (sust/tren) so the sust has got into my system, correct? (apologies for all these newbie questions)


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

goldenballs7 said:


> Cheers, and am planning on starting it 4 weeks into my AAS cycle (sust/tren) so the sust has got into my system, correct? (apologies for all these newbie questions)


No need there is no logic in starting it in 4 weeks plus Sus has short esters that will be in your system in a week.......


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> No need there is no logic in starting it in 4 weeks plus Sus has short esters that will be in your system in a week.......


Cheers Ps, so after my 12-14 weeks on AAS cycle, would I do PCT as normal then time off=time on before another cycle, all while doing 6 month+ of GH?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

goldenballs7 said:


> Cheers Ps, so after my 12-14 weeks on AAS cycle, would I do PCT as normal then time off=time on before another cycle, all while doing 6 month+ of GH?


how you structure your cycle and time off is down to your personnel goals and depends on many factors the biggest being age, if you are young then time on = time off in my opinion the GH just use for as long as you can afford to


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> how you structure your cycle and time off is down to your personnel goals and depends on many factors the biggest being age, if you are young then time on = time off in my opinion the GH just use for as long as you can afford to


Cheers big guy

Am 36 and will not be wanting children, so (finances permitting obviously) Gh is something I could possibly stay on continually?


----------

